# One hand interlock



## DHL1313 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi everyone , I’m trying to figure out if my ariens Pro 28 can have one hand interlock on the auger side. If I engage the auger then the drive I can let go of auger handle and the machine works with just the left handle. If ( when both handles depressed ) I let go of drive handle the auger continues but drive stops. Is this normal or does something need to be adjusted? I can’t find any info on it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes that is normal, It only locks one way with the drive lever, Not sure why they do it that way but that is how all the machines I have dealt with worked.


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

I just got an older 1032 Ariens & the right handle has a bungee cord around it,this is a twin stick model w/a lever to throw the auger in gear,it works great allowing me to just use one hand.


----------



## DHL1313 (Sep 28, 2018)

I wish I could flip it. I rather hold the right side down and use left hand to move chute while traveling


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

DHL1313 said:


> I wish I could flip it. I rather hold the right side down and use left hand to move chute while traveling



I don't mind the interlock layout, but if I could change anything about the current Ariens controls, it would be to move the speed select to the left (at least for the disc drive machines) and the chute control to the right. 

That would be more logical as far as hand usage. For shifting, release the drive clutch with left hand, use left hand to shift. For aiming while moving, release right hand (interlock keeps auger engaged) and aim with right hand. That's basically how it works now, but the current layout requires reaching across the whole dash to aim while moving as well as to shift unless you release the auger clutch to use your right hand.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

DHL1313 said:


> Hi everyone , I’m trying to figure out if my ariens Pro 28 can have one hand interlock on the auger side. If I engage the auger then the drive I can let go of auger handle and the machine works with just the left handle. If ( when both handles depressed ) I let go of drive handle the auger continues but drive stops. Is this normal or does something need to be adjusted? I can’t find any info on it. Thank you in advance.


When you release the drive clutch handle the auger should come to a complete stop. It needs to stop, this is a safety issue that can cause personal bodily injury.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

DHL1313 said:


> Hi everyone , I’m trying to figure out if my ariens Pro 28 can have one hand interlock on the auger side. If I engage the auger then the drive I can let go of auger handle and the machine works with just the left handle. If ( when both handles depressed ) I let go of drive handle the auger continues but drive stops. Is this normal or does something need to be adjusted? I can’t find any info on it. Thank you in advance.



I just bought a Deluxe 24 Ariens,, had a MTD for years and it was the opposite, and I thought the same thing too..I commented on this here on how its backwards..Boy, the comments I got, that its fine, I'm wrong..I'm rocking the boat....I should have my head examined ....Etc......I tried to reverse it,, but you need a reverse cam and locking tab, it can be done that way....Tried to contact them on this.. No response...Rather talk to a wall...


----------



## DHL1313 (Sep 28, 2018)

SnowJoe , believe me I’m thinking about making a reverse cam plate and switching the cams out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> When you release the drive clutch handle the auger should come to a complete stop. It needs to stop, this is a safety issue that can cause personal bodily injury.


On my older Ariens (circa 2000), I can release the drive lever, and stop moving, but keep the augers lever squeezed. This makes sense to me, at least. I can reach the end of a run (like approaching a wall), and let the augers keep going, to help finish clearing the snow from that area. If I stop the augers and drive at the same time, it leaves more snow un-thrown. 

You guys are serious about this!  That's not meant mockingly or anything. Thinking about fabricating parts to resolve it shows dedication. I also came from an MTD, and had a definite adjustment period where I kept squeezing the wrong handles, and turning the chute in the wrong direction. 

I don't have remote chute-height control, so that doesn't apply. And I guess I don't have to make that many changes to the chute rotation while moving, so it hasn't been a big deal for me. 

Good luck, I hope you can get it working the way you want! Please let us know what you figure out.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

DHL1313 said:


> SnowJoe , believe me I’m thinking about making a reverse cam plate and switching the cams out.





DHL..Great minds think alike...The main problem are the cams.. You can't just flip them, they have to be made in the opposite direction I believe...I hope you can figure it out..The plate should be easier... Let us know...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> On my older Ariens (circa 2000), I can release the drive lever, and stop moving, but keep the augers lever squeezed. This makes sense to me, at least. I can reach the end of a run (like approaching a wall), and let the augers keep going, to help finish clearing the snow from that area. If I stop the augers and drive at the same time, it leaves more snow un-thrown.
> 
> You guys are serious about this!  That's not meant mockingly or anything. Thinking about fabricating parts to resolve it shows dedication. I also came from an MTD, and had a definite adjustment period where I kept squeezing the wrong handles, and turning the chute in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


My just purchased 2018 is still like that . . . the augurs run as long as the right handle is held, no matter what the left does. What I have been contemplating is a part to go back to how my 10000 worked - turn the augur on and it stays that way, period so that I can clutch with left and shift with right without shutting the blower down. So much fater to jockey the blower that way instead of constantly moving the left hand off the grip.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

A bungee cord (or zip-tie) could accomplish that, though it wouldn't look especially elegant. (And of course you'd need to not do something dangerous, like walking around to the front of the machine with the augers spinning.) 

One of those Velcro one-wraps could do a nice job. Wrap it around the handle first (you thread it through its "tail"). Then strap the lever down when you want, or un-loop it from the lever (but keep the strap wrapped around the handle) when you'd prefer to operate it as needed. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/VELCRO-Brand-8-in-x-1-2-in-Reusable-Ties-50-Pack-90924HD/202261940


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> On my older Ariens (circa 2000), I can release the drive lever, and stop moving, but keep the augers lever squeezed. This makes sense to me, at least. I can reach the end of a run (like approaching a wall), and let the augers keep going, to help finish clearing the snow from that area. If I stop the augers and drive at the same time, it leaves more snow un-thrown.
> 
> You guys are serious about this!  That's not meant mockingly or anything. Thinking about fabricating parts to resolve it shows dedication. I also came from an MTD, and had a definite adjustment period where I kept squeezing the wrong handles, and turning the chute in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about when the interlock is engaged when you release the the drive lever, the auger stops. Of course the auger will spin when you are depressing the auger clutch handle.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> A bungee cord (or zip-tie) could accomplish that, though it wouldn't look especially elegant. (And of course you'd need to not do something dangerous, like walking around to the front of the machine with the augers spinning.)
> 
> One of those Velcro one-wraps could do a nice job. Wrap it around the handle first (you thread it through its "tail"). Then strap the lever down when you want, or un-loop it from the lever (but keep the strap wrapped around the handle) when you'd prefer to operate it as needed.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/VELCRO-Brand-8-in-x-1-2-in-Reusable-Ties-50-Pack-90924HD/202261940


That would be the low road way, certainly. I was thinking more of fabbing a lever that would allow easy on/off (again, memory of the 10000) with no fiddling. And a functional brain is a fine safety device, although I don't feel that being in front with it running and stationary presents much risk - the trick is to keep limbs out . . .

My mental picture is something that replaces the handgrip outright, that will simply flip over center against a stop, and be held there by the spring tension of the idler until flipped back. 

I also don't want anything over the hand warmers . .


----------



## tre (Oct 2, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> I don't mind the interlock layout, but if I could change anything about the current Ariens controls, it would be to move the speed select to the left (at least for the disc drive machines) and the chute control to the right.
> 
> That would be more logical as far as hand usage. For shifting, release the drive clutch with left hand, use left hand to shift. For aiming while moving, release right hand (interlock keeps auger engaged) and aim with right hand. That's basically how it works now, but the current layout requires reaching across the whole dash to aim while moving as well as to shift unless you release the auger clutch to use your right hand.


Yes, 100% yes! I've been using my new Ariens Pro 32 all winter. The layout of the controls makes no sense to me and it is very awkward to use. I can't take my left hand off the drive lever or I stop moving. In order to change the position of the chute while moving (due to wind), I have to reach across the dash with my right hand since the chute control is on the left but my left hand can't release the drive lever or the machine stops. This is super awkward and the reach across makes it very difficult to precisely position the chute. I'm frequently moving the chute too far and throwing snow on the clean sections of my driveway due to the awkward "reach across".


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

tre said:


> Yes, 100% yes! I've been using my new Ariens Pro 32 all winter. The layout of the controls makes no sense to me and it is very awkward to use. I can't take my left hand off the drive lever or I stop moving. In order to change the position of the chute while moving (due to wind), I have to reach across the dash with my right hand since the chute control is on the left but my left hand can't release the drive lever or the machine stops. This is super awkward and the reach across makes it very difficult to precisely position the chute. I'm frequently moving the chute too far and throwing snow on the clean sections of my driveway due to the awkward "reach across".



That's exactly what I said a few months ago, but boy did I get **** here...I'm glad a few here are now waking up to this backwards set up..Maybe Ariens will see the light...Everything else on the Ariens are top notch...I always wondered if a few on here are actually company workers and or engineers, as with other forums...


----------

